# Cat sitter needed for Xmas



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We are going to the UK for our first Christmas with the grandchildren for 6 years but have a major problem with our cat.
She hates going into a cattery, spending the wholetime screaming in distress.
The last time she went into a cattery the owners had to take her into their house at night and take her to bed with them.
Is there any cat lover out there who would take her into their home for 12 days over Christmas?
She is terrified of children and dosnt get on with other cats or dogs.
She would need to be kept indoors so that she dosnt try to come home and get run over on the way but she is used to being indoors a lot so that wouldn't be a problem.
We will pay whatever it would cost for her to go into a cattery.
She is a lovely cat, dosnt damage furniture, loves to be brushed.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow the first example of "A cat is for Christmas not for life!"

V you know i would help but by then i will have 4 kids and a dog who all delight in chasing cats... Well maybe the baby wouldn't but im sure it would be interested in watching the others. 
Also the Nicosian cats would probably be very rude and arrogant to it and exclude it from all aspects of cat life, talk cat greek and pretend they cant talk cat English, comment on its hairstyle etc.. it wouldnt be nice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> Wow the first example of "A cat is for Christmas not for life!"
> 
> V you know i would help but by then i will have 4 kids and a dog who all delight in chasing cats... Well maybe the baby wouldn't but im sure it would be interested in watching the others.
> Also the Nicosian cats would probably be very rude and arrogant to it and exclude it from all aspects of cat life, talk cat greek and pretend they cant talk cat English, comment on its hairstyle etc.. it wouldnt be nice


The Nicosian cats wouldnt stand a chance against her. The problem is she beats up any cat who comes near her. She's a real pussycat at home but shes a bully in the playground


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

awww she is beatuiful, shame she doesnt get on with other cats otherwise i would have certainly spoilt her for 12 days. My little fur ball would have loved the company, i would attach a snap but i dont know how


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jodey1980 said:


> awww she is beatuiful, shame she doesnt get on with other cats otherwise i would have certainly spoilt her for 12 days. My little fur ball would have loved the company, i would attach a snap but i dont know how


To attach a picture just open a box for posting then click on the paper clip at the top of the box (next to the smilie face).
Then attach your picture and scroll down past the normal submit reply button and click on the submit reply further down, (below manage attactments).
I would love to see a picture of your furball


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To attach a picture just open a box for posting then click on the paper clip at the top of the box (next to the smilie face).
> Then attach your picture and scroll down past the normal submit reply button and click on the submit reply further down, (below manage attactments).
> I would love to see a picture of your furball




Lets give it a go )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww what a pretty little furball


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kittty is still looking for someone to look after her at Christmas.
We are willing to pay, not wanting it done for nothing. 
If anyone can help we would be very grateful. We would even consider someone staying in our house with her if that is easier.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I was very tempted but just turned out my sister is allergic (having my family visit me in cyprus over christmast  )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> I was very tempted but just turned out my sister is allergic (having my family visit me in cyprus over christmast  )


Hi Niklas, Thanks for the kind thought. I am sure someone will take her or offer to come in and spend a bit of time with her each day in our house.

I hope you are settling in well. Are you in Jenny and Normas little house yet or still in the temporary one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep I'm in chloraka now and it's really nice here.
As expected with moving to new country it's taking a bit of time and effort to settle in,
I had to totally redesign my food habbits (especially moving away from dairy since I used to drink about 3l of milk per day in UK but here that's about twice as expensive) but now I think I've finally nailed down a couple of receipies that works much better with pork/fish and cyprus's main advantage of fruit/veg.
So now as soon as I can get my office up and running with a proper monitor (as written about in my other thread) I think I'm finally settled in!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Kitty is sorted out


----------

